# PCI-Kommunikationscontroller nicht aktiv



## Cromon (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

In meinem Gerätemanager steht seit Windows 7, dass meine Graphikkarte "nicht gestartet werden konnte (Fehlercode: 10)". Viele Versuche mit Treibern und ähnlichem haben bisher nicht zum entsprechenden Erfolg geführt. Nun ist mir aber aufgefallen, dass es noch diverse andere unerkannte Geräte gibt bei denen teilweise steht, dass ihnen der nötige Treiber fehlt. Das wäre unter anderem der serielle PCI-Anschluss und der PCI-Kommunkikationscontroller. Daher habe ich die Vermutung, dass die Graphikkarte wegen diesen beiden (da sie ja auf einen PCI-Steckplatz ist) nicht gestartet werden konnte.

Weiss jemand zufällig, welche Treiber da korrekt sind? Auf der Seite von Lenovo habe ich für mein Modell irgendwie keinen PCI-Treiber gefunden.

Mein System:
Lenovo ThinkPad T400 (2767)
Windows 7 32 Bit

Mit besten Grüssen
Cromon


----------



## Dr Dau (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo!



Cromon hat gesagt.:


> Das wäre unter anderem der serielle PCI-Anschluss und der PCI-Kommunkikationscontroller.


Ich würde sagen dass es sich irgendwie nach dem Chipsatz-Treiber anhört.



Cromon hat gesagt.:


> Daher habe ich die Vermutung, dass die Graphikkarte wegen diesen beiden (da sie ja auf einen PCI-Steckplatz ist) nicht gestartet werden konnte.


Ich würde auch nicht ausschliessen dass der Grafikkarten-Treiber nicht korrekt installiert wurde, da die Grafikkarte evtl. nicht oder nicht korrekt erkannt wurde.
Evtl. müsste er also nochmal installiert werden, nach dem die übrigen Probleme aus der Welt geschafft wurden.



Cromon hat gesagt.:


> Weiss jemand zufällig, welche Treiber da korrekt sind? Auf der Seite von Lenovo habe ich für mein Modell irgendwie keinen PCI-Treiber gefunden.


Wie gesagt, hört sich nach Chipsatz-Treiber an.
Allerdings bietet Lenovo Treiber für 2 verschiedene Chipsätze an.
Wenn der Gerätemanager keine Auskunft über den Chipsatz gibt, würde ich es mal mit Everest Home versuchen..... oder einer Linux Live-CD.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

